# Happy Back to School



## Packerjohn (Sep 3, 2019)

I am a retired teacher.  Been retired now for about 19 years.  Today is the 1st day of school.  All teachers will be returning to class.  So will all the youngsters.  My wife & I will be going out for breakfast.  I think that all retired teachers should go out for breakfast on the 1st day of school.  I have a wonderful 19 years of retirement.  Can't understand all those articles trying to make people work until the day they die!  That's silly!  Retirement is wonderful!


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 3, 2019)

I am retired but I am not a teacher. I have a work pension which allowed me to retire otherwise I would still be working. Enjoy your breakfast.


----------



## 911 (Sep 3, 2019)

Retirement can be wonderful, but only if you have good health and are doing well financially. Just a few weeks ago, I saw an older lady working at a convenience store that I frequent. I was surprised because I knew she had to be over 70 y/o. I asked her what the heck was she doing there and was she bored? She said that she lost her husband’s pension. I wanted to ask her how, but I didn’t want to pry. 

I knew that she never worked, but her husband had a very good job and made very good money. Her and her husband never had any children, so I always just thought that they were fairly well off. 

I left confused.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

School started last week in my area....   I have a middle school (6th grade)  granddaughter that takes  the school bus,  and I discovered her afternoon route back home takes  her past my apartment everyday.     So it's added enjoyment to sit on my patio in the late afternoon and watch for her bus to go by ...  she has seen me a couple times out there.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 3, 2019)

The kids here start classes on Thursday!

Please be careful driving especially until the new crop of kindergarten kids develop some street smarts and get the hang of the daily routine.


----------



## norman (Sep 3, 2019)

Schooling for children is changing and I don't it think it is for the best, e-learning on a computer at home!   I can't believe that traditional schooling will ever be replaced, but e-learning is a reality.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2019)

Schools here start back tomorrow (Wednesday)


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

norman said:


> Schooling for children is changing and I don't it think it is for the best, e-learning on a computer at home!   I can't believe that traditional schooling will ever be replaced, but e-learning is a reality.



I've seen those ads on TV,   and wondered who does that?


----------



## norman (Sep 3, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I've seen those ads on TV,   and wondered who does that?


Our grandchildren attend traditional schools and they have assignments on their Chromebooks called e-learning, if it is a make-up day its a e-learning day.  Traditional  schools are suffering enrollment  problems as more and more parents are opting for private schooling if they can afford it or simply home school their children.   It is very sad that many schools are considered not safe by parents


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2019)

norman said:


> Our grandchildren attend traditional schools and they have assignments on their Chromebooks called e-learning, if it is a make-up day its a e-learning day.  Traditional  schools are suffering enrollment  problems as more and more parents are opting for private schooling if they can afford it or simply home school their children.   It is very sad that many schools are considered not safe by parents



It's really sad that kids aren't safe in school in todays world. Some of my wonderful memories and friendships were made in my school days. I wish the kids today could have it like I did then.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 4, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I am a retired teacher.  Been retired now for about 19 years.  Today is the 1st day of school.  All teachers will be returning to class.  So will all the youngsters.  My wife & I will be going out for breakfast.  I think that all retired teachers should go out for breakfast on the 1st day of school.  I have a wonderful 19 years of retirement.  Can't understand all those articles trying to make people work until the day they die!  That's silly!  Retirement is wonderful!


I hope your breakfast was wonderful!


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 4, 2019)

I heard that one school district in Maryland had children working on laptops and did not allow paper and pencil for the children to write and learn how to write, I think this is absurd! How are the kids going to function in the real world one day? One parent said their kids are being used as an experiment, God help us I am so glad my children are grown up and had the opportunity to have a real education, I’m so frightened  for the kids nowadays and I feel so sorry for the poor parents!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 4, 2019)

It’s the most wonderful time of the year


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2019)

Going back today here in my part of the country. In Florida they start much earlier.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> It’s the most wonderful time of the year


I agree with that!   ..just love when Fall gets here.


----------

